# Does my equipment classify as high or low tech?



## DOJOLOACH (Aug 5, 2009)

3 gallon picotope tank with 9 watt 6700k light, excel flourish and I am able to dose dry fertz as well. Just wondering if HC is good for this setup or what your opinions are. Don't have the tank setup yet as I am going to try to start on the right foot. Thanks


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

Well, I think it's a little misleading to have 2 labels (high-tech or low-tech) for a system which can be almost infinitely complex (an aquarium). BUT... Generally speaking when people say "high-tech" they mean CO2 injection, not excel. With that said, high lighting without proper CO2 is probably just going to lead to algae.

What kind of lighting do you have? I for one wish people would stop listing how much watts their lights run off. It doesn't really tell us much of anything.


----------



## DOJOLOACH (Aug 5, 2009)

It's a compact flourescent mini aqualight, 6700k.


----------



## DOJOLOACH (Aug 5, 2009)

I guess a better question would be, can this tank support higher light plants? Or should I limit plant types to low or mid light.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I think I have this exact set-up, and mine will not grow species that demand high light long term (_Limnophila_, _Lindernia_). Crypts, anubias, and _Eleocharis vivipera_ all did well. The _Eleocharis_ eventually got too big and I moved it to another tank.


----------

